

Openprinter Project Wiki - kqr2
http://openprinter.wikia.com/wiki/Openprinter_Wiki

======
plaes
It seems that they are missing a leader (or benevolent dictator)..

There are also two similar projects about graphics cards: "The Open Graphics
Project" ( <http://wiki.opengraphics.org/tiki-index.php> ) which aims to build
a "modern" graphics card, but unfortunately things are a bit too costly for
people who might be interested :S As an outsider, quick look shows that this
project has stalled :S

And an alternative called "Project VGA" ( <http://wacco.mveas.com/> ) that
aims to develop a simple and low cost card. But also no news about progress
for a year now.. :S

------
nitrogen
I think that creating a print head will be the biggest difficulty an open
printer project would encounter. They might be able to look at expired inkjet
patents to avoid duplicating the last 40 years of printing research, but then
they still have to find a way to manufacture the jets.

